# YETI coolers worth it???



## redoakneck (Dec 7, 2011)

Anybody seen those YETI coolers at Bass Pro or on-line. I thought man this cooler is awesome, then I checked the price and soiled myself!!!

If anyone has used these are they worth hundreds of bucks??? Looks like a hot item to get stolen if left alone in the woods or un-attended.


----------



## sbhooper (Dec 8, 2011)

I think that the Yettis are no doubt good coolers, but I purchased two of the 200-quart Colemans to take on a moose hunt. I bought them based on the reviews on the Cabela's website. They are extremely heavy and I am very impressed with them. They kept the meat in good shape for the 3000-mile drive back from Newfoundland. The Yettis are more expensive and actually had fewer favorable reviews than the big Colemans.


----------



## ShoerFast (Dec 11, 2011)

They are the last cooler you will ever buy.

Packing into the backcountry, they are horse proof. Anything that is horse proof is also bear proof.

If your on a fixed plan, and know your number of days and amount on dry-ice(or deep frozen ice) it is easy to plan stake and lobster for a last day supper. Out to a week!

Now that is priceless in my book!

The price, vs a chance to be stolen? I believe once a year every county should post pictures of what someone looked like after they 'tripped and fell' carrying stolen property. 

There are a lot of good coolers out there, most task do not need a Yeti. But Yeti does set a very high bar for the best.


----------



## 4xrpm4x (Dec 31, 2011)

We have a few of the big ones at work. And I personally don't like them. They are Much to heavy. That being said i think it would depend on your intended use. If your buying it solely for the purpose of being bear proof. I would say no, it's not worth it. If a bear can't get into your cooler, it's gonna rip through your tent and eat your toothpaste, soap or whatever else it can find that smells good. hopefully not you. 
If your looking for a Chuck Noris tuff cooler you won't have to replace. Then I would go for it. They are almost Indestructible.


----------



## Raganr (Jan 5, 2012)

I have heard mixed reviews on them. Since they are made in Austin, they are very popular in my neck of the woods. Word on the street is that blems are are sold significantly cheaper than retail at their manufacturing site.

http://www.yeticoolers.com/pages/Contact-Information.html


----------



## oldfortyfive (Jan 6, 2012)

I have two of the smaller ones to use for car trips so I don't have to worry about ice much. Work well.


----------



## fishingrip (Jan 8, 2012)

*yeti*

If you read up on these heavier type coolers (Yeti,Galaxy etc) you will see they recommend putting the cooler in a walk in freezer to lower it's body temp ,this helps in keeping the ice longer.This may also work with lesser coolers,but there is no doubt they are a better quality cooler some of these you have to pay extra for the hinges so check first.Make sure you have 2men and a boy to help when it needs to be moved.Cabela's also has a version of these type of coolers. Hope this helps


----------



## EDMman (Feb 1, 2012)

I bought a 85 quart YETI a couple of years back. I love it... Great for long weekends down at camp .......


----------

